# Friend hit Nov 4th on Arastradero



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

A friend of mine was hit on Nov 4th on Arastradero. Apparently the driver was turning the car around and didn't see her. She has a broken clavicle and sustained head trauma. 

The driver stopped and another motorist came to her aid who happened to be a Dr. She doesn't remember anything and her bike and helmet were taken out. 

Her spirits are good and she seems to be recovering. I know I am still feeling my crash from earlier this spring and dealing with rehab and maybe a surgery or two in the future. She is 57 and I can only imagine how long it might take to recover. 

Seems like if it doesn't make the paper its not talked about, so I wanted to let people know.

I was almost hit today on Canada Rd right before the 280 entrance some nut was 2 feet into the bike lane. For some reason I was all the way to the right when this happened. I am usually much closer to the white line. 

Be safe.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your friend. But very glad to hear it wasn't a typical hit and run. Finally someone stops and takes responsibility for their actions. Hoping her recovery is a speedy one.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Heythorp:

Please don't say that it was C. who rides that black Look bicycle. She's a neat lady. Of all the places, I caught up with her during this year's Sierra Tahoe Century. She was riding faster than I was up Hwy 40. To boot she had more miles in her legs at that point since she was doing the 100 miles vs the 60 miles that I rode. Glad the driver stopped and a bystander actually helped. 

When next you see her, please relay my best wishes. Hope you're doing better as well, and will not need surgery.

CHL


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey CHL

Yeah it was Kathrine. She is taking it in good strides. I know I would be pretty pissed about it. 

She told me she saw you at the ride. She is crazy and rides a lot more than I ever have. She has done some 4-500 mile weeks. She did the Death ride this year and then road like the next few days after that. 

As for me, I haven't climbed a hill since our last ride (which was great). I think maybe I went up Kings once with Kathrine since that ride, but I took it pretty easy this year. Also I took a shot of cortisone in my hip last week. My shoulder from my crash is torqued and seeing a specialist in the next couple of weeks. Then there is my knee. Nothing that is stopping me from riding or running, but things are compounding and becoming a nuisance. 

Stay safe out there


----------

